# Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. März 2013)

... und hoffentlich wird es kein Alptraum...

Der Reihe nach... Im letzen Sommer hab ich dank "der Bucht" ein  Schnäppchen gemacht: TopCraft Millenium 430 mit 25PS Selva (4-Takter),  MinKota Bugmotor nagelneuem Knicktrailer und einer Plattform zum  Vertikalfischen inc. teuerem Stuhl. Und das alles für 4600€

​ 






Kein Wunder, der Vorbesitzer hatte das Teil "_beim Holländer in der Scheune gekauft_"  und das noch OHNE Dokumente... Ich habe mir im Vorfeld die Boots- und  Motorennummern schicken lassen und diese von der WaPo Koblenz Europaweit  überprüfen lassen - das Boot und die Motoren waren "clean".

Kaum zu Hause begann ich mit der Arbeit die CE-Bescheinigung zu  bekommen... Nach langem suchen, vielen E-Mails auf Niederländisch und  dem überweisen von 175€ hatte ich sie endlich... Original vom polnischen  Hersteller... Im Zuge der vielen E-Mails hat der niederländische  Importeur das Boot nochmals von den dortigen Behörden checken lassen -  auch die Behörden aus NL gaben grünes Licht...​ 
So weit, so gut. Erst mal BFS Binnen machen, dann fehlte Sommer über die  Zeit um den Kahn fertig zu machen. Aber im Winter ging es dann los...

Erstmal alles was der Vorbesitzer angeschraubt hatte wieder runter  geschmissen - 5x Rutenhalter, Bugmotor und die Relinghalter - nix war  mit Sikaflex abgedichtet, keine Edelstahlschraube wurde verwendet.

Als ich den Bugmotor runter gehoben habe traf mich fast der Schlag - das  Bugdreieck sah aus wie ein Sieb, der Motor selbst war nur mit 8  Spaxschrauben in das GFk geschraubt. Im GFK steckten noch die Überreste  von zwei Schrauben - die Rostbrühe hat sich schön ins Bugdreieck  gefressen.

Da ich den Bugmotor mit einer Ankerplatte verschrauben wollte mußte ein  Loch ins Boot - Wartungsklappe bestellt und die Stichsäge angeschmissen.

Mich traf der Schlag - der komplette Bug war ausgeschäumt. Der Schaum  war mangels Abdichtung der vielen Löcher im Bugdreieck Sackenaß und  schimmelig. Arbeiten war nur mit Atemschutz möglich und trotzdem dröhnte mir abends der Schädel.​ 















Der nächste Schritt war das verspachteln der Löcher.






Jetzt juckte es doch in den  Fingern und eine Probefahrt war nötig... Ja, ich weiß, verdammt mutig  den Kahn ein halbes Jahr einfach so in der Tiefgarage stehen zu lassen,  aber egal... 
​ Also ging es an einem saukalten Sonntag auf`s Wasser...​ 





Tja, die Probefahrt hatte es dann  "in sich"... Dank eines fehlenden Splints am Schaltgestänge (hab ich als  Laie übersehen) konnten wir zuerst nur vorwärts fahren, nachdem ich die  Trimmung verändert hatte konnten wir nur rückwärts fahren... Nach einem  Telefonat und ein paar Ratschlägen fing ich an die Schaltbox  abzuschrauben. 

Dabei verabschiedete sich der Schraubendreher und ich saß da mit der  Schaltbox auf den Knien und mit einem verreckten Schraubendreher in der  Hand...

​ ​ Also, nix mehr Probefahrt - wir waren schon auf dem  Rhein und hatten die Vollgasprobe hinter uns, die Kiste schafft es mit  drei Mann und einer Frau ins gleiten zu kommen - ging es hinkend im  Rückwärtsgang durch den Hafen zum slippen.

Wieder in der Tiefgarage ging es weiter - die Montage des Bugmotors  vorbereiten, den Steuerstand abschrauben da der Fuß gebrochen ist -  dabei ist der verflxxxxx Steuerstand umgefallen und alle Kabel sind  rausgerissen - zum Glück hat man Freunde die sich mit sowas auskennen,  der Termin zum verkabeln des Bugmotors "steht".
Durch lange Arbeitszeiten und Samstagsarbeit tröpfelt das ganze Projekt so vor sich hin...
Einen Liegeplatz habe ich, in der Zwischenzeit baue ich den Motor an und  befestige die Reling am Bugdreieck neu, repariere den Steuerstand usw  usw...​ ​ Der montierte Bugmotor und die Wartungsklappe​ 






So, bis zum heutigen Tag war alles gut, war alles schön...

Bis mir beim anschrauben des Bugmotors kurz hintereinander meine beiden 13er Schlüssel in den Rumpf gefallen sind.



Nachdem meine Wut verraucht war wollte ich die Schlüssel mit einem  Kabelkanal nach hinten schieben und diese inc. dem restlichen Schaum aus  dem Bugraum durch den batteriekasten rausholen.​ 
Tja, nix war... Ich mußte dann erkennen das im Rumpf Wasser stand und das nicht zu knapp. Der Kabelkanal war tropfnass!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Also Heckkiste öffnen und dann mußte ich als Anfänger ein paar Dinge  lernen... Unter der "Oberschale" und auf der "Unterschale" ist nochmal  eine Kiste auflaminiert die als Stütze für den Fußboden dient.

Auf dem nachfolgendem Bild ist die Kiste am unteren Bildrand zu sehen -  fotografiert wurde mit Blickrichtung Heck. Es ist der kleine rechteckige  Kasten hinter dem Kabel (hierzu nachher eine Frage)​ 




​ 
Die Batterie und der Tank stehen auf einem  doppelten Boden und genau da drinne liegt mein Werkzeug und ganau da  drinne schwappt Wasser...
Also den Stopfen aufgedreht und die Brühe ablaufen lassen - war ca. 1-2 ltr​ 




​ Dann gings ans "Gedanken  machen" - wo kann die Brühe herkommen und nun meine Fragen... Das Boot  stand seit dem Sommer in der Tiefgarage, ein Wassereinbruch dieser Menge  ist bei der Pobefahrt eigentlich nicht möglich - der Echolotgeber ist  dick mit Sikaflax abgedichtet, der Ablaufstopfen im Rumpf war  zugeschraubt und Löcher hat der Rumpf auch nicht.

Da der Vorbes*i*tzer kein Schraubenloch angedichtet hat (es waren ~30  Löcher) vermute ich mal das es Regenwasser ist das im Rumpf stand- Das  Boot war kein Wasserlieger, es stand beim Vorbesitzer im Hof und war  nicht abgedeckt.
Hier mal nur die Bilder von Bugmotor und Relinghalter, dazu kommen  nochmal zwei Löcher von ca. 1cm Durchmesser un denen allerdings die  Reste einer Schraube steckten. 
*Kann durch solche Löcher soviel Wasser eindringen, sich auch im Rumpf  solange "halten" und ist es möglich das der Rumpf dadurch gelitten hat?*​ 








​
​ 
*Und abschließen meine letzte Fragen: 
- kann ich den Kasten zwischen Ober- und Unterschale aufschneiden um an mein Werkzeug zu kommen und um den Rumpf zu trocken?
- sollte ich dieses Loch wieder verschließen oder zur Sicherheit da  einen Schlauch in den Rumpf legen und eine Bilgenpunpe instalieren?*

Danke im Vorfeld für eure Antworten...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
​​


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*

Da haste wohl noch Spaß vor Dir - will ich im Magazin haben, damit zukünftige Eigner wissen, was auf die zukommen kann..


----------



## aalex (24. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*



 und dann so teuer oh oh


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*

Teuer??? Der Selva ist flatsch neu, da ist noch diese komische Schutzschicht auf dem Motor drauf...
Schau mal nach was so ein Trailer und was der MinKota kostet... Das Boot ist Baujahr 1999...

Der Vorbesitzer war damit zwei Mal in Holland fischen, bis sie ihn mit nicht zugelassenem Boot, 25km/h zu schnell und ohne BFS in einer Gracht gefilmt haben.


----------



## aalex (24. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*

Habs gerade gesehen 3660Euro, ok dann war es günstig aber viel Arbeit


----------



## Taxidermist (24. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*

Ich denke dein Hauptproblem wird es sein, dass Wasser wieder aus dem Rumpf heraus zu bekommen, dazu kannst du dir son Silicatzeugs besorgen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/1kg-Orangegel-Trockenmittel-Silicagel-Silica-Gel-Silikagel-Luft-Entfeuchter-/320846646123?pt=Labor_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item4f34b6b

Das hat ein Kumpel von mir auch schon benutzt um einen Bootsrumpf trocken zu kriegen.Durch trocknen im Backofen ist das immer wieder regenerierbar!

Katzenstreu und ein Industriestaubsauger sind auch ne Möglichkeit, wenn man ran kommt!

Jürgen


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*

Das mit der vielen Arbeit... Gut, ok, das muß ich zugeben, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet...

Mir war und ist schon bewußt das ein gebrauchtes Boot IMMER Arbeit & Kosten bedeutet auch aufgrund der Erfahrungen meiner Freunde. 
Das mit dem wasser im Rumpf... Schicksal, höhere Gewalt oder sonst was...

Ich schätze mal das ich alles in allem bis ich fertig bin ~6000€ investiert habe - mit Echolot, Papieren, Schrauben & sonstigen Werkmaterialien.

Den Faktor "Zeit" will ich nicht mit einbeziehen sonst wird mir schlecht. Aber egal: Ich hab ein Boot...


@Taxidermist: Stimmt, meine Freundin hat neulich so ein Zeug für das Badezimmer im Bauhaus eingepackt

Muß mal schauen wo die "Reserve" liegt und diese dann entführen....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*

Der Kahn steht in der Tiefgarage - incl. Versorgungsrohren an der Decke, da ist es trocken und eiigermaßen warm drinne.

Das mit dem Granulat werde ich auf jeden Fall machen, muß ich ja nicht lose ins Boot streuen...
Wenn die Bilgepumpe bzw. der Schlauch davon "sitzt" kann man das Loch ja wieder verschließen, das dürfte das kleinste Problem sein.

Außerdem decke ich das Boot später auf dem Wasser mit einer Persenning ab.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*

Ja, muß... Und je mehr informationen man bekommt desto besser.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*

So, weiter geht`s...

War grad in der Tiefgarage und habe den Tunnel aufgesägt. Ein bischen Wasser steht noch im Rumpf, das dürfte wohl nicht abgeflossen sein weil wohl irgendwas für dem Ablaufloch liegt.
Schön zu sehen sind die Reste des PU-Schaums mit dem der Bug ausgeschäumt war. Ich war, ganz ehrlich, überrascht vom Zustand, ich dachte es würde schlimmer aussehen (Schimmel, Stockflecken usw).
Einen meiner Schraubenschlüssel habe ich schon wieder, der andere liegt noch irgendwo da unten.
Ich werde bei den nächsten Werktagen einen Heizlüfter in di Tankkiste stellen um den Rumpf auszutrocken und versuchen den restlichen Müll aus dem Tunnel zu entfernen.

Außerdem werde ich den doppelten Boden der Tankkiste aussägen (ca. Handgroß) um für eine bessere durchlüftung zu sorgen.
Oder sollte ich das besser bleiben lassen? Schmimmkörper hat der Kahn sowieso keine mehr und die Bildepumpe muß ja auch irgendwo rein.


----------



## allegoric (27. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*

Das schaut aus wie in der Gosse. Ambitioniert!


----------



## Grazy (27. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> (Schimmel, Stockflecken usw)



Also ich habe mir mal ein Mittel gekauft was sehr gut Schimmel beseitigt hat habe es mit einer Pflanzenschutzspritze aus dem Baumarkt aufgetragen und einwirken lassen und danach mit dem Kärcher wieder ausgespritzt ging alles sehr gut und war sehr zufrieden damit.
Das Mittel hieß Brillux Antischimmel 3430 ist aber mit Chlor das hat gut funktioniert.(Chemische Keule manchmal geht es halt nicht anders)


----------



## Broiler (27. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*

Also ich fürchte ja, dass sich das Ganze eher zum Alptraum auswächst, aber rein optisch von Außen sieht es schon sehr schick aus, das Böötchen. Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden, wie es weitergeht. Wenn ich das alles so lese, bin ich recht froh, ein PE Boot mein Eigen zu nennen, da fällt dieser ganze Osmosemist und so weg. Ich drehe es einfach um und drehe den Ablaufstutzen von der Bootshaut ab und lass das Boot zur Not leerlaufen, auch wenn da eigentlich nichts in den Hohlraum kommen kann.

Naja, also viel Erfolg weiterhin!!!!#h


----------



## Fuhlman (27. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*

Moin,

vielleicht bisschen mehr ausgeben und z.b.
ein Terhi Boot kaufen bekommt man auch um die
5000€ komplett gebraucht. Ist ein ABS Boot
und klassifiziert als unsinkbar und Doppelkammer.
Vor allem haste da keine Probleme wie mit dem GfK Müll.


----------



## Greenmile1 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*

Ich weis ja nicht was ihr alle habt, aber für den Preis hat er ein Schnäppchen erworben.
Und was ist schon das bischen Zeit was er da Investiert hat.
Das Wasser ist einfach durch die vielen Schraubenlöcher in den Bootskörper eingedrungen.
Es stand im Hof ohne abgedeckt zu sein also jeder Witterung ausgesetzt, und wenn ihr den Vorbesitzer gesehen hättet wie Gepflegt der war, wundert es mich nicht das er sein Boot nicht besser behandelt hat.


----------



## CarpCrakc (29. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*



allegoric schrieb:


> Das schaut aus wie in der Gosse. Ambitioniert!



Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Ratte , die auf einen zugelaufen kommt


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*

Jungs, ihr könnt mir den Mut nicht nehmen... Ich habe mich lange mit dem Thema "Bootskauf" befasst und wußte was da u.U. auf mich zukommen kann...
Klar hab ich mich über den Kahn gefreut und klar habe ich mich ein wenig geärgert als ich das Wasser im Rumpf gesehen habe.

Aber: Ich kann es mir leisten mich zu ärgern, kann den Kahn auch noch drei Monate länger in der Tiefgarage stehen lassen und drann werkeln - ich hab noch drei andere Boote. Zwar kleinere mit Uralten MAC-Motoren, aber ich kann damit auf jedem Gewässer hier im Umkreis rumschippern.|supergri
Und ich war so schlau die Boote nicht _zuerst_ zu verkaufen sondern die stehen jetzt erst zum Verkauf...


----------



## mokki (30. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*

Also ich find es auch nicht so tragisch. Klar, muss ne Menge Arbeit reingesteckt werden. Aber für den Kurs, war das ein Schnapper. 

Und das Boot macht doch äusserlich und mit er Ausstattung einiges her. 
Seh zu das Du es trocken kriegst, bau ne Bilgepumpe rein und ich denke dann wird es gehen. 

Hab ein ähnliches Projekt und kann Dir sagen, das die arbeit nie ganz endet. Aber das will man ja auch gar nicht wirklich


----------



## mokki (31. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*

Hier mal eine Ansicht meines Projektes: 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.273470456019556.72185.100000698104651&type=1&l=28ec528bbd


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (31. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*



mokki schrieb:


> Hab ein ähnliches Projekt und kann Dir sagen, das die arbeit nie ganz endet. Aber das will man ja auch gar nicht wirklich



Richig... Irgendwas gibt es immer zu basteln bzw. zu werkeln. Und da ist es egal ob das im Garten (hab ich auch noch), ein Boot oder ein Motorrad ist. Hauptsache basteln, mit "Leidensgenossen" Fachsimplen und auf die nächsten Touren freuen.
Und wenn ich mir deinen Kahn so anschaue hattest du zuerst mal mehr Arbeit wie ich.


----------



## mokki (31. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*

Zumndest war bei mir vorab keine Probefahrt möglich, was permanent dafür sorgte, das ich nicht sicher sein konnte, ob die Wasserlage überhaupt meinen Vorstellungen entsprach. Nicht gerade motivierend. ..
Ansonsten hat es auch Spass gemacht, das ganze wachsen zu sehen. Viele Ideen kommen einem ja auch immer erst wenn man schon dabei ist, oder danach. Dann heisst es halt: Nochmal 
Allein meine Bodenplanken habe ich bestimmt 4x wieder rausgenommen um neue Dinge einzubauen. Zuletzt das neue Echolot und den E-Knopf für die Pumpe. 
Zur Zeit überlege ich, einen neuen Spiegel anzubauen, die derzeitige Konstruktion gefällt mir gar nicht. Da ich jetzt den Führerschein hab, will ich auf 15 PF hoch, (siehe anderer Thread), da liegt es dann auch direkt nahe es so zu machen, das der Motor immer dran bleibt. Dann kanns auch gleich mit e-start sein usw. 
Und ich ertappe mich neuerdings immer wieder dabei, Bootsrümpfe anzuschauen 
die seite von den jigfanatics mit Ihren Bootsbauten war dabei übrigens immer Inspiration und motivation für mich...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. April 2013)

*AW: Mein Traum nimmt Formen an...*



mokki schrieb:


> Zumndest war bei mir vorab keine Probefahrt möglich



Meinst du bei mir?? Ich hab den Kahn im Sommer 2012 gekauft, wir haben nur mal ganz kurz den Motor laufen lassen, das wars!
Danach hat die Kiste bis vor vier Wochen in der Tiefgarage gestanden!
Aber ein bischen Risiko gehört halt immer dazu.

Ich geh jetzt mal in die Tiefgarage, die Hauptschalter einbauen und ein paar Kabel ziehen.#h


----------

